# Partially retained afterbirth



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Me again - I hate having so many issues! My doe that lost her babies earlier this week was slowing losing her afterbirth. It was wierd because it was very thin and pieces would break off. My friend said due to the ketosis she was going through? And the fact that she delivered prematurely.

She has a short piece now and that's it. Doesn't seem to be any more coming out. She is already on penn G because of having to have her kids pulled.

I was told, and have read, that they will absorb the rest of it? And what's out will just rot off I guess? I am not sure what to do about it. Anybody been through this?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry, definitely understand as we went through the same thing with our doe who had her kids prematurely.
If she is closed, there isn't much you can do. Butif she is still open I'd talk to the vet. Maybe give her a shot of oxytocin to help get it out. That's what our vet did, and he sent us home with another shot to give her a couple of days later. 
The vet did tell me he sees this happen in cattle and sheep all the time when they lose kids prematurely. He had us flush her Uterus with warm water and a few cc's of LA200 to help kill infection and help work things loose inside.
He said if she retained some, then she would be fine and her body would absorb it. He said we'd know if there was a problem as it would cause her to have an infection/fever/etc.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Pretty sure she is closed now. I was going to give her Oxytocin Monday night for the afterbirth and to drop her milk, and then her baby died, so my friend said no, you don't want to drop her milk now - hopefully it will dry up. I am now monitoring her temperature, but she's normal, so I guess I will just keep an eye on her.

And in case I haven't dealt with enough this week on my horrible emotional rollercoaster, looks like Doe #2 (Skeeter) should be having her babies probably tomorrow or Saturday. Last year she was huge, and delivered a single doe, that I had to help pull (not go in) - nose and feet were right there, but mama wasn't dialated enough to get her out. Ligs are getting soft.... please all pray that this one goes right.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying, all goes well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When I had a bad birth and retained pieces of placenta, my vet had me give her Lutalyse. It is too late now for Oxytocin. That has to be given with the first 12-18 hours after birthing. So I would give her a shot of Lutalyse.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

If a shot of oxy close to kidding doesnt help, I generally just put them on antibiotics. No uterine flushing, no lute, just antibiotics. What is left in there will rot away and either discharge or get reabsorbed, as long as she is on antibiotics she shouldnt get an infection. 

Goats in general do quite well with retained placentas, its a pretty common thing for them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

ACK! I meant Lute not Oxytocin lol Geesh, I don't know why I thought of Oxytocin, none of our goats have ever had that one before.

I hope and pray your other doe kids just fine for you!


----------



## applegateboergoats (Mar 22, 2013)

give her Oxytocin


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen...withher on Penn andher temp is normal..just keep a close eye on her..make sure she is doing all the right things..eating drinking peeing and pooping..take her temp daily to keep track 
as for your other doe...she is in good hands : ) sending prayers blessings and a tight hug your way...


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

My Alpine doe has/had some retained placenta. The vet told me the same thing Keren just said, that's it's common, usually causes no issues.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oxytocin is really good for cleaning out but there are a few things to be careful of. 

Usually the rule is stated that oxytocin is given within 12 - 24 hrs of them giving birth, this is going on the assumption that usually the cervix would still be open at this time. 

This is because, if there is still a kid in there, oxytocin makes the uterus contract and if it contracts with a kid in there and the cervix is closed, theres nowhere for the kid to go and it can rupture the uterus. 

So - oxytocin CAN be used after this time period, but ONLY if you are absolutely sure there are no more kids in there. I have used it for several days post kidding for both retained placenta and milk let down, but I had delivered all the kids manually and knew there were no more. Likewise I have used oxytocin in cases of mastitis at 8 mths into a lactation, it lets the milk down to milk out all the chunky grossness before infusing the teat with antibiotics. 

Having said all that I probably would just do the antibiotics with this doe, I just thought people might be interested in learning a bit more about oxytocin for retained placentas since there seems to be confusion about the various hormones. 

Lute which karen mentioned can be given in conjunction with oxy to open the cervix again, probably good to give if you think there may still be a retained kid. I havent used lute in this way before and I probably wouldnt personally just because I am confident I can take care of the problem using my normal methods.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

That's great information to know - thanks Keren!

I am sooooo happy to report that four days later, the last of the afterbirth appears to have dropped. Big sigh. I am hopeful she will get to feeling better now. She is still depressed but is eating some so I am keeping an eye on her.

Thanks everyone for all the advice, and listening to all my issues. I so appreciate it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful news


----------

